# vid of climber falling



## treeman75 (Nov 22, 2012)

Tree work fail. Guy falls 50 feet WARNING Blood DO NOT WATCH IF U HAVE QUEEZY STOMACH - YouTube
I seen this over at another forum, he falls after 2:15.


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 22, 2012)

There is no blood but scary enough.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 22, 2012)

thats a old video. I seen that months ago.


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 22, 2012)

New to me, just another reminder to slow down and focus on what your doing.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone care to interpret this for us non-climbers?

I know what I think he did...but I only have enough knowledge to know some of the terms and zero practical experience.


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 23, 2012)

He is basically free climbing while moving around... meaning he has no lanyard or climb line holding him up. The shame of it is he has two lanyards and a climb line clipped to his belt.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 23, 2012)

it almost looks like he thought he tied in with his climb line, and he didnt have something connected right.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 23, 2012)

Yup, looks like he was switching from his lanyard to his climb line but never tied off into the climb line before releasing the lanyard?

Was he painting pruning cuts as he spiked up the tree?????


----------



## treemandan (Nov 23, 2012)

When he tried to make the switch from sitting on his lanyard to lowering himself from his top rope he didn't quite get the proper grip on the right rope. It looks as though he went to lower himself without any kind of belay device or friction hitch.
If I am on my spikes sometimes I unclip my lanyard and drop onto a single line with a figure 8 which actually can be tough and scary having no back up. I had to turn the volume down when I watched this video again.


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 23, 2012)

Toddppm said:


> Yup, looks like he was switching from his lanyard to his climb line but never tied off into the climb line before releasing the lanyard?
> 
> Was he painting pruning cuts as he spiked up the tree?????





treemandan said:


> When he tried to make the switch from sitting on his lanyard to lowering himself from his top rope he didn't quite get the proper grip on the right rope. It looks as though he went to lower himself without any kind of belay device or friction hitch.
> If I am on my spikes sometimes I unclip my lanyard and drop onto a single line with a figure 8 which actually can be tough and scary having no back up. I had to turn the volume down when I watched this video again.



thats what I get for not going full screen. I did not see him toss his climb line over before spinning to the other side of the tree.


Call me a wussy but this is why I always leave my lanyard connected when switching to climb line until I sat in on the climb line and know its holding.

is it me or does he kinda look like AA's crackhead nephew.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 23, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> thats what I get for not going full screen. I did not see him toss his climb line over before spinning to the other side of the tree.
> 
> 
> Call me a wussy but this is why I always leave my lanyard connected when switching to climb line until I sat in on the climb line and know its holding.
> ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yea he hit hard , I felt bad for him, I mean that sux for real , as much as you despise some , I would never wish that on that many people , well a few but that lost is small and distinguished


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks. Sounds like I had figured out the basic mistake.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Nov 23, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea he hit hard , I felt bad for him, I mean that sux for real , as much as you despise some , I would never wish that on that many people , well a few but that lost is small and distinguished



Well done! You've "done more stupid #### hu"? well lets leave that up for debate...


----------



## ClimbMIT (Nov 24, 2012)

treemandan said:


> When he tried to make the switch from sitting on his lanyard to lowering himself from his top rope he didn't quite get the proper grip on the right rope. It looks as though he went to lower himself without any kind of belay device or friction hitch.
> If I am on my spikes sometimes I unclip my lanyard and drop onto a single line with a figure 8 which actually can be tough and scary having no back up. I had to turn the volume down when I watched this video again.



What figure 8 are you using? I recently bought the Petzl Pirana as my back up. I have yet to use it with spikes but I used it the other day in a large Live Oak I was pruning. I used it while traversing to another section of the tree Drt style. I was able to adjust the friction where it almost held me in place. when I let go I was barely moving. Then I just tied a half hitch when I needed a break.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Nov 24, 2012)

treeman75 said:


> There is no blood but scary enough.



Thanks for posting! The sound was the worst to hear but glad I did because I don't want to hear myself make similar sounds:msp_smile:


----------



## ClimbMIT (Nov 24, 2012)

I am with you Treepig. I rather take an extra 10 seconds to check my hitch, line, & TIP will hold while backed up with the flip line so I don't make a devastating, yet simple mistake


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 24, 2012)

ClimbMIT said:


> I am with you Treepig. I rather take an extra 10 seconds to check my hitch, line, & TIP will hold while backed up with the flip line so I don't make a devastating, yet simple mistake



I have actually done the opposite, lowering on my climb line and had to go back up the tree to take pressure off the lanyard. But it beats the hell out of the alternative.


----------



## smokey01 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Anyone care to interpret this for us non-climbers?
> 
> I know what I think he did...but I only have enough knowledge to know some of the terms and zero practical experience.





First mistake happens at about :23 (beyond of course the whole spurs and spray issue).......he becomes distracted, I suspect that he is thinking more about being posted on Facebook and making it look good. He gaffs out at :48 and doesn't even flinch or slow down because that would not LOOK macho. To maneuver around the tree a little better it looks like he places a climbing line above but never checks it. AGAIN, probably thinking about all the people that will be watching his video. A beginning climber probably would not make this mistake,* it takes experience to make this kind of mistake.* What I mean is that you get to the point that you can let things distract you and you are not thinking about what you are doing 100%. You can see that he drops his lanyard and sets back on his climbing line that he never checked. Again, because he is probably thinking more about the camera than climbing. (and talking to the customer)
It is like the story in in the preface of TCIA's Best Practices for SRT in Arboriculture. I is not "what went wrong, it was who went wrong?.
I suspect there is a point when a climbers ability is such that he *lets *other things, other than the climbing, fill his mind and the discipline is to not allow this to happen. It is a discipline just like any other, keeping full control of your mind.
Can't help but comment on the home owner. ......... "What happened?", well let's see, I think I just fell out of the tree, probably shattered my spine into little tiny pieces. Well then, "do you want to roll over on your back", maybe that would help sever your spinal column too, just want you to be more comfortable you know. No thanks, but if you would just stop asking how I feel and call 911 that would be great.
Good god!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm glad the climber survived and I hope he has made some recovery.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 16, 2012)

Was he planning on spraying all his spur marks aswell , or just wounds over 2" ? I mean that skip out he had had to be 10" long ! Glad to see that there was a ficus bush at the base of that tree I am thinking that may have saved his life !


----------



## Carburetorless (Dec 17, 2012)

*Texting and Climbing is Dangerous*

Painting pruning cuts?

Spurring up a tree to paint pruning cuts??

It doesn't look like you just got the trees pruned, it looks like you just got the trees aerated.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Dec 18, 2012)

I am commenting before watching the vid -- don't know if I want to. 

I ALWAYS do a visual check on my lanyard clips when I switch from one to the other to get around a limb, or when I switch in or off my life line, in addition to "weighting" the new piece of protection. 

Switching to my rescue 8 (a figure 8 with "horns"), same thing. I will loop the 8 on the life line, tie it off with a few wraps and a half hitch behind the horns, and gradually loosen a flip line until it is loose and unsnap it (with one hand gripping both pieces of rope above the 8); then I use the other hand to unbind the 8, and rappel.

Never had a problem, knock on wood (just knocked on my desk! 

I HAVE noticed that one or two times my lanyard clip, clip (or 'biner) at the end of my lifeline or /biner on my split tail did not close because of a chunk of pitch or bark in it -- I even got a piece of a jacket in a clip once-- something that could go unseen without a visual check. 

This is an ingrained habit, like double checking where the rigging and flip line is when cutting a piece. 

Now if I could just transfer that focus to my life on the ground...:bang:


----------



## heromaker (Dec 22, 2012)

*fall*

All I can say is I am angry to hear some of the arrogant or flippant comments made on this forum. God bless that man and I pray he can take care of his family.


----------



## smokey01 (Dec 23, 2012)

heromaker said:


> All I can say is I am angry to hear some of the arrogant or flippant comments made on this forum. God bless that man and I pray he can take care of his family.



I appreciate your remarks and it caused me to go back and read my comments.
I think we are all trying to learn from his mistake and identify what that mistake was so that no one repeats it. I was being as critical as I could to provide constructive and useful critique without just finding fault. The only real criticism I have is of the owner distracting the climber and then suggestion that he roll over. I am sure he was in a little shock to see this but everyone should know not to move someone after this kind of accident. That was just ignorant. 

I too hope the man is ok and can live a full and successful life. 

Is there anything you can suggest to help others learn from such a serious fall?


----------



## smokey01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Del_ said:


> I think it's sad that some take this forum as a place for instuction.



I would like to understand better what you are saying here. What do you mean by "instruction" and why is that sad?

Thanks


----------



## Currently (Dec 26, 2012)

smokey01 said:


> I would like to understand better what you are saying here. What do you mean by "instruction" and why is that sad?
> 
> Thanks



Because people confuse knowledge with experience and get hurt or killed. 

Just because one knows something does not mean they truly understand it.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Dec 26, 2012)

Del_ said:


> I agree.
> 
> I think it's sad that some take this forum as a place for instuction.



I hope he's being sarcastic. Analyzing your own mistakes and the mistakes of others is the best teacher. Hopefully some good can come from this poor guys accident by showing others what not to do.


----------



## smokey01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Currently said:


> Just because one knows something does not mean they truly understand it.



I know you think you understand what you thought I wrote but I'm not sure you realize that what you read is not what I meant, if you know what I mean. :msp_confused:


----------



## smokey01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Currently said:


> Because people confuse knowledge with experience and get hurt or killed.


Good point.
Can you give me some examples?



Just thinking...
knowledge vs. experience
knowledge with experience
knowledge without experience
experience without knowledge........


----------



## Currently (Dec 26, 2012)

smokey01 said:


> Good point.
> Can you give me some examples?
> 
> 
> ...



Difference between knowledge and experience is pain ...

That last category, learning disabilities run in my family ... dyslexia and such. Several of my relatives never made it through school, yet they had families, supported them and were well regarded by local communities because of their work ethic and competencies. A couple of them never learned how to read ... does not mean they were stupid. They were quite canny in their own way.


----------



## Currently (Dec 26, 2012)

smokey01 said:


> I know you think you understand what you thought I wrote but I'm not sure you realize that what you read is not what I meant, if you know what I mean. :msp_confused:



I have read enough of his posts to form an opinion that only has value for me ... so I take what I need and leave the rest untouched.

It is all I got and there are other members that can get what they want or need from all our posts. :shrug:


----------



## Carburetorless (Dec 26, 2012)

I never could get the video to load enough to see him actually fall(dial up), but from what I saw, it looked like he was trying to get his climb line or a lanyard across a limb above him, in a white pine. If you've ever worked white pines, then you know the limbs are extremely brittle, if it's not a good sized limb(at least 4 inches or more), and your line isn't close to the trunk, then you stand a good chance of snapping the limb off by putting your line across and resting your weight on it.

It's best to get your line around the trunk, and tie a running bowline for an anchor than to use a single limb, especially in a brittle tree like the white pine.

Just my $0.02


----------



## smokey01 (Dec 30, 2012)

Del_ said:


> I agree.
> I think it's sad that some take this forum as a place for instuction.



For me instruction implies an organized, systematic and interactive approach to learning and I certainly would agree that the structure of this forum does not meet that criteria. As an example, imagine a flight instructor trying to teach a person over the internet how to land an airplane. Probably will not go to well but can the student still learn something? I think so. 
The NTSB spends billions analyzing accidents so that others can learn from them and hopefully not repeat them. It would be sad to me if I did not learn something from this poor man's tragedy and incorporate it into my activities. I agree that this is not a place for instruction but I certainly hope to learn something from every post and incorporate it into a well balanced approach to learning. I think it is a great place to learn by listening and sharing and it is up to each individual as to how much benefit they get from that.


----------



## formationrx (Dec 30, 2012)

*....*

how bout this... he is a ####ing idiot...


----------



## EricNY (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm a paramedic, have been on an ambulance for 4 years, and seen a lot of ####, and that was painful for me to watch. Talk about a learning experience!


----------

